# Harvard research paper on Israel's influence on Washington policy.



## Nemo888 (20 Mar 2006)

Pretty good read. Definitely food for thought. 

http://ksgnotes1.harvard.edu/Research/wpaper.nsf/rwp/RWP06-011/$File/rwp_06_011_walt.pdf

For some reason the link won't recognize the $ thingy so cut and paste it.


----------



## a_majoor (5 Apr 2006)

Food for thought indeed. Here is one digested mosel:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/04/04/AR2006040401282.html



> Yes, It's Anti-Semitic
> 
> By Eliot A. Cohen
> Wednesday, April 5, 2006; A23
> ...



Follow the link and read the rest.


----------

